# Can you describe the nausea you feel?



## ummar

Hello ladies,

Could you describe what the nausea you experienced in early pregnancy feels like?

Does your stomach feel unsettled before it gets to the point of wanting to be sick? Dizzy spells?

I'm trying to figure out if I'm just having a bad tummy day or what...


----------



## ummar

Anyone?


----------



## redpoppy

The nearest think I can descirb eit to is sea sickness. Like a really unwell sea sickness. And i had mine ALL the time. (except when sleeping) It's still here but getting better!

I luckily didn't have any dizziness but I hear that some women get that.

Oh and mine started wtih NO sickness but a general aversion to food. Like I didn't want to eat ANYTHING!


----------



## ummar

thanks redpoppy! Do you or anyone else find yourself burping alot? Sorry for the specific questions?


----------



## NuKe

Starts off feeling like butterflies, then gradually gets to feeling like seasickness, like poppy said. Then it gets to the point where I carry a plastic bag round with me in case I'm sick on the bus or in the car or something!! It's worst at around noon/1pm.


----------



## noonles

Dear Ummar

Im about 7/52.Ive suddenly gone off chicken and lamb as well-which is weird coz i love meat usually. i feel nauseous in the morning -and it is probably like sea sickness-so I feel sick and sometimes wretch (sorry if too much info!!) but nothing comes up...and it can be any time of the day. its difficult to know if its just stress-have been ttc for 3.5 years..

hope this helps.And congrats!
xxx


----------



## luckdragon

for me it just feels like i drank a ton of vodka the night before. it's very similar to a bad hangover :-(


----------



## redpoppy

NOONLES!!!!!!!! You sound EXACTLY like I was. I'm only just bearing to eat some fish now but no other meat. Actually I'll stop because even the MENTION of food is gross when you're like that.

SORRY!

And yes I did start burping and i found it helped. :blush: But NOwhere near enough.

I carried sick bags with me too. But I only threw up once. I wretched all the time though. even now if i think of certain foods I'll start.

but it is better. LIKE OH SO better. but I can still have bad days.


----------



## ShellysBelly

Mine's like a frigging hangover. 

I never know if its a burp or if I'm going to be sick. 

Yep lots of burping too.


----------



## geekone

like a hangover on a long car journey it is bleughhhh. I got dizzy a lot to begin with too I think this is more to do with being tired!

I burp all the time and today I have soem acid reflux joining it nice

PREGNANCY IS SUCH FUN :shock:


----------



## maddiwatts19

mines been different this time around than with Riley. 
With Riley i was off ALL food and i could feel the sick feeling in my stomach and could feel it "coming up" so to speak. (sorry if thats TMI just didnt know how else to put it.)
Then when i got to about 14 weeks, i'd wake up feeling sick but it would feel like how it feels when your really hungry. so i'd eat then about 2 seconds after i finished it'd just come straight back up and i had to rush to the loo because i couldnt tell till i was about to be sick. 
this time, i get it all day its just a constant horrible sicky feeling like luckdragon said, like a hangover. and i get LOTS of burping, which Riley finds hillarious!! :lol:
Hope that helps and i hope this is a good sickness for you!! :dust: x


----------



## LoobyLou75

Mine's like a constant upset stomach and when it's at it's worst, I get pains in my tummy that only subside if i'm sick.


----------



## noonles

Ummar

How far on are you?pretty new to this website so forgive me if youve already written it somewhere and I havent seen it!


----------



## moomoo

Exaclty like a hangover...you feel starving but everything makes you gag or puke :(

Euurgh, so glad i'm past that now (thank god!!)

xx


----------



## juliew2561

Hi

Its like you have been drinking the night before and then got on a roller coaster the next day with an empty stomach! I've been getting morning sickness, but it doesnt actually come on until mid afternoon/tea time, and some days are worse than others.

One day I was hanging onto the toilet not knowing which end it wanted to come out of and feeling like I was going to faint, and broke out in a sweat. I called the midwide after it had happened and she said it sounds like a surge of hormones. 

Those Men don't realise how lucky they are!


----------



## katieeandbump

mine can be a feeling of flu then being sick or just suddenly needing to puke! i never get the tummy thing tho before im sick its just the bit in the throat u feel :) hope i helped xxxx


----------



## redpoppy

juliew2561 said:


> One day I was hanging onto the toilet not knowing which end it wanted to come out of and feeling like I was going to faint, and broke out in a sweat. I called the midwide after it had happened and she said it sounds like a surge of hormones.

OMG!!!!! I had one of those yesterday at work. Just before lunch time! I wasn't puking or anything. I just had a sudden break out in sweat and felt a little light headed and when i went for lunch my knees felt ever so slightly weak and jelly like. My heart was beating like CRAZY. And i was shaking all over.

I was thinking it was something to do with pregnancy as I've never had it before. REALLY strange stuff!


----------



## juliew2561

Hey red poppy

Mine was at work and at lunchtime too. Perhaps its something to do with blood sugar levels. Isn't it scary! That was 2 weeks ago and although I have had nausea and sweats since, I have had nothing like that day! My boss guessed straight away - oooops! I was actually green in the face I swear!


----------



## ummar

noonles said:


> Ummar How far on are you?pretty new to this website so forgive me if youve already written it somewhere and I havent seen it!

I don't think I'm pregnant - I'm only 9 DPO. I asked because I started having dizzy spells and feeling sick in the stomach from this morning. No idea what triggered it. Burping alot - like every 20 minutes too. It could just be indigestion LOL.

But, I thought it would be better (and kinder) to ask in the First Tri forum rather than TTC, where many ladies have not experience first tri before.

thanks for all your help everyone!

:hug:


----------



## juliew2561

My first symptom was sore boobs! I had done 2 pregnancy tests and they were negative as I was daft enough to take the tests in the afternoon. But as soon as I got the sore boobs I just knew!


----------



## IvyBaby

The nausea I experience starts about one hour after i get up and lasts until around bed time. Fun fun fun!! ;) 
I haven't been throwing up, thank God, and hopefully won't but feel very uncomfortable as if I have a mild stomach bug that just won't go away. Also I get an unpleasant metalic kind of taste in my mouth all the time and it makes some things taste awful. I feel hungry underneath the nausea but feeling pukey all the time makes food quite unappealing. Just trying to eat light, small meals.. drinking plain yogurt diluted with water and with some salt, yumm, and ginger tea.... and loads of water! Thirsty all the time...


----------



## Newtothis

I felt lightheaded a bit as well, but also like I had to burp but wasn't sure what would come up, but nothing did. Sometimes it felt difficult to do this. Eating did help, but sometimes made the heartburn worse. Similar to what ummar is describing. For me, it wasn't so much like seasickness, but more like wanting to relieve pressure but not being able to and a bit like a hangover. It only lasted about a month and I feel myself coming out the other end at 10+ weeks.

If it helps - Tums are the best antacid and you can get them at Boots. Way better than that dreaded Gaviscon. Also, peppermints help and Altoids have the most peppermint oil in them. Peppermint takes away the urge to vomit.


----------



## Tyianna-j

To me it felt like a hangover...really bad one tho...


----------



## xtiineee

I *rarely* get sick and when i do, i get a little dizzy first and then i get this weird taste in my mouth and all of a sudden it like i just ate something disgusting that i have to throw it up. I'm REALLY picky with food and don't eat stuff that i used to looove. I also burp A LOOOT and people have told me that's normal. It feels a looot better afterwards so that's good.


----------



## Sarah2213

Anyone's feel like hunger pains/sickness with lots of empty burps or feeling like you have to burp?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sarah2213 said:


> Anyone's feel like hunger pains/sickness with lots of empty burps or feeling like you have to burp?

Oh yes! That's me!!

I did a huge burp this morning, and even my hubby commented on it! :blush:
If I don't eat as soon as I feel hungry I wretch. The joys of first tri!


----------



## JT2013

Mine is more like motion sickness only accompanied by super sensitive sense of smell that makes me retch at basically everything. It is starting to ease off now though - I've been lucky, weeks 6-8 were by far the worst


----------



## cookette

I agree with the hangover sensation! It comes in waves...sometims eating helps, someetimes it doesnt. Im yet to actually vomit, but its early days for me yet. Lots of burping.


----------



## unknown87649

Mine is like a hangover or travel sickness.


----------



## AK89

I find it really hard to describe... I've never had travel sickness so maybe like that..? Not sure.. Kinda feels a bit like when you're hungover.. or like when you get SUPER hungry and you start to feel sick 'cause of it?? That's how mine feels anyway! Eating usually helps, but I often can't think of anything I want to eat (yay). In fact I find it's usually down to me being hungry. 

I just started using sea bands/travel bands and I really think they're working!! I don't know if it's just psychological or if my sickness is just getting better coincidentally..? Especially since a day after I started using them and thought they were working wonders my stepmum informed me I was wearing them wrong... haha.. But either way I'm feeling much better! 

I know exactly what you mean about the burping. I was diagnosed with gastro-oesophageal reflux disease (GORD/GERD) a few years ago. I went to the doctors because I always felt like I had to burp, and then I would, but then the feeling would come straight back and I'd need to again! It felt like I was just full of gas that I couldn't get rid of. Like every time I got it all out by burping, it all just filled right back up! And it'd lead to actual reflux sometimes which isn't pleasant! It also gives me heartburn/indigestion sometimes. So as you can imagine, being pregnant has only exacerbated this. The last few evenings I've been feeling AWFUL. I've ended up just going to bed because I'm so uncomfortable. Really bad heartburn/indigestion, acid reflux, burping. I've even been feeling short of breath / like I can't catch my breath which I've heard is related. I was prescribed Omeprazole for my GORD a while ago but I ran out a few months ago and never got round to getting a repeat prescription so I've been to the doctors for some more this morning. Really hope they start to work soon 'cause I've been miserable in the evenings.


----------



## shx

I cant describe it :( but i know i am sick of being sick already! And the thought of this lasting for the next 5-6 weeks fills me with dread! I just keept thinking its a good sign that things are going in the right direction!


----------

